# Hobby 700 Rear Light Cluster - Bulb Holder



## 94166 (May 1, 2005)

I have a left hand drive Hobby 700ELC, now the problem is it has failed its MOT test because the fog light is on the wrong side, as is the reversing light, I need to locate two bulb holders in order to extend the lamps to the offside position, does anyone know where I can source these? I have been told that the bulb holders cannot be bought separately and a full replacement unit is around £190. a bit steep I think given that the bulb holder is a small plastic unit which would cost no more than a couple of pounds, any help appreciated.


----------



## dennisandandrea (May 1, 2005)

Hi Kelly
We the same problem we our Hobby 750 which is LHD, l am thinking of drilling a hole to take the bulb below.
May have to glue bulb in, will us hot melt glue for this.

12 volt x 21 watt halogen H3 bulb Ref: CLB734
http://www.classic-car-accessories.co.uk/acatalog/12_volt_bulbs.html

Hope helps all the best

Dennis


----------



## 94166 (May 1, 2005)

*Rear Light Cluster - Bulb Holder*

Thanks for that, I have been told that Hella are the manufacturers for the Hobby caravan/motorhome rear light cluster, s hpefully they will be able to advise if any are available, will let you know the outcome once I have spoken to them.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

the reverse light is not compulsory for MOT so take out the bulb, you can fit a separate fog light there is no need for it to be incorparated in the rear light,lots of grey import jap cars have aftermarket rear fogs, i seem to remember you must fit it within certain measurements ask your local MOT station for advice, Your local car accessory shop will have the lights for around a tenner.


----------



## 94166 (May 1, 2005)

*Bulb Holders*

Really dissapointed with Hobby, would not now purchase another vehicle from them on the strength of their non existant customer service, not interested in helping and just quote their vehicle spec for europe, how many other vehicles are in the same boat, (forgive the pun) does this mean that caravans made for the UK market do not conform to european standards re fog lights?. Poor service all round. Have overcome problem by moving existing bulb holder and running in additional cable, but will still have a problem when touring abroad, unless I fit an externa gog light on the nearside. Hey Ho, one of lifes little adventures, and Hella have been less than helpful as well.


----------

